# 100% payback tournament dates?



## jbp84 (Dec 19, 2017)

Looking for dates on 100% payback thanks!


----------



## aaron batson (Dec 20, 2017)

Jan 20 - Sinclair
Feb 17 - Oconee
Mar 10 - Sinclair
Mar 24 - Oconee
Apr 14 - Sinclair
May 12 - Oconee (classic)


----------



## Bassmaster84 (Dec 27, 2017)

*Registration/Sign-up*

How do we register - call in, website, at ramp?

Tren Hester
Dublin, GA


----------

